# Iron app rate



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

What is a typical rate of iron in grams or ounces per thousand for foliar spray? Specifically this product doesnt give a suggested foliar dose. Only granular.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Its not a foliar product 
You spread it.

For foliar you need something like 








Southern Ag Chelated Liquid Iron


Southern Ag Chelated Liquid Iron




www.domyown.com





However most likely you dont need any iron its over used in the market place.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Factor said:


> Its not a foliar product
> You spread it.


It is foliar. You mix it with water and AMS to spray it.

@CLT49er Read Ferrous Ammonium Sulfate | Liquid Iron for Lawns


----------

